# Best RV for a year on the road



## Adamnof (May 31, 2012)

My job sends me to various sites across the Eastern US for a couple weeks to a couple months at a time, and I am sick of moving in and out of hotels and month-by-month rentals, so moving into an RV seems like the logical solution.  But there are so many options out there I don't even know where to start.  Can someone please help me with this??
The way I see it I have two main options, either a trailer small enough to pull behind my mid-size SUV (Toyota FJ Cruiser) or something big enough so I can trailer my FJ.  Unfortunately the FJ is only rated to tow 5000 lbs, so I am a bit limited in size there.  I only have a few requirements: 1. Durable enough to stand up to daily use. 2. Bathroom that is comfortable and simple to service. 3. Able to tolerate winters as far north as Ohio or Pennsylvania and summers as far south as Georgia or Alabama (backwards I know...) 4. Easy to relocate every month if needed 5. an extra bed for visitors 6. a nice place to sit and study/relax 
And the next question, are the enormous Class A's worth the expense? How about Airstreams?
Would appreciate any insight you've got!
thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2012)

You didn't mention one of the most important requirements ..... money!

How much are you willing to spend?

Along with that you didn't mention your _new_ or _used_ requirement.


----------



## Adamnof (May 31, 2012)

Those are two areas where I am actually pretty flexible, but of course cheaper is better!  I am willing to spend extra if it's worth it, which is why I need your help.  If I look at used am I going to have to deal with things breaking down? How recently have major improvements taken place in the market? It would be nice to spend less than 20K, but if 60 or more will make my life that much better then I will fork it over.  How much should I think about spending to get the best value for my money? How bad does depreciation hit the RV market?


----------



## LEN (May 31, 2012)

If I were you I would look in the 06-08 Diesel pusher. 
With a good used unit on a good buy 60-80 grand.
Mid to upper end unit will have all you ask for and can 
pull the the Toyota.
Setup is find the space, park, drop jacks, extend slides,
hookup power, hookup water, hookup dump, start dinner.
With the trailer you will have the drop the toad.
This after a little practice or doing it a couple of times 
takes maybe a 1/2 hour.
You need to dump the black water about every week or two
takes maybe 5 minutes.
With the upper end units a diesel fired hotwater will 
heat the RV and provide hotwater. In very cold temps 
diesel delivery might be a problem, but the unit uses electric
as well.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Adamof and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Like Len said, a used diesel pusher should have plenty of power to tow your Toyota and have enough room and ammenities to suit you.  You mentioned Airstreams.  They are nice, but pricey, even the used ones.  And with a 5,000 pound limit on your Toyota, you would have to get a bigger tow vehicle (or a very small Airstream).

Good luck with your hunt and post back if you have more questions.


----------



## Adamnof (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, I think you are right, that a used diesel pusher would be great.  Are they all about the same? or are there certain brands I should aim for or avoid as far as daily and four-season use and servicing goes?


----------



## LEN (Jun 1, 2012)

I would look at Tiffin, Dutchstar, Monaco, Holiday Rambler and don't be afraid to go a few miles, you may have too to find a good unit for YOU.

LEN


----------



## Clay L (Jun 2, 2012)

One thing to think about. Many motor homes rely on hot air from the furnace to keep the waste and fresh tanks from freezing.

On Winnebago's for example, with the furnace set at 70 degrees you are good down to about 20 degrees overnight. 

In Ohio and PA in the winter you will use a lot of propane to keep the coach and tanks warm. In CO at 5000 ft in November we used 80 pounds in 9 or 10 days. 

Many diesel pushers have the AquaHot system for heating which uses diesel. I don't know how long they will run before you have to break camp and go fill up. Maybe someone else will jump in with that info.


----------



## Adamnof (Jun 7, 2012)

What makes the diesel pusher worth the difference over a gasoline powered rig? And I'm a single guy so I don't need a lot of space, how small can I go and still feel safe towing a vehicle behind?  Speaking of that, why do I almost never see people trailering a vehicle? And only a few using a tow dolly?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 7, 2012)

When you get to a cg you have to find a place to park the trailer,tow dolly.  Towing 4 down is much easier IMO.  Don't think you can tow your Toyoto 4 down.  Most gasoline powered MH are limited to 5000 lb towing or less.  Some diesel pusher are able to tow more but you need to ck each one for max tow.  CCC is also important when you will be living in a unit so ck it. We have a 32 ft MH with 2 slides and are confortable in it but the bathroom is small. Son has a 28 ft Barth diesel pusher that would be awesome for just 1 person and it has no slide.  I have owned 3 Airstream trailers and they are great and easy towed. Just keep looking and make your decision slow.  Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## LEN (Jun 7, 2012)

I tow on a trailer so I can backup(doesn't happen often but does happen) and can changes cars anytime anywhere. About a 36 would suit well at about 06 or newer with aqua hot system and will have the newer TV's plus for a single guy a VENTED washer dryer. 2 slides or more gives good to great bedroom space and a living room dining room to entertain or relax and a work space(computer and such). Just do a lot of shopping-looking and you will begin to see what you need or want.

LEN


----------



## Cruzincat (Jun 9, 2012)

Back in '86 I was moving from MA to MD.  We rented a UHaul truck and put our vehicle on a dolly behind the truck.  When we got to the NJ turnpike, the booth attendant (before EZ Pass) told us our configuration was illegal in NJ.  WE had to take the vehicle off the dolly, but we could still tow the empty dolly!  Go figure.  My wife had to drive the car.  Imagine howe that would have worked out if I didn't have someone along to drive the car!


----------



## Adamnof (Jun 13, 2012)

Some great info here.  I like it.  Thanks.  And hopefully NJ has fixed such silly laws!  A couple more questions: Do you often have to worry about changes in State laws like that?  Would attempting to stay in freezing weather in a MH not rated four-season be completely futile?  Are any of the toy-haulers rated for four-seasons?


----------



## Clay L (Jun 13, 2012)

i have never seen what I consider a true four season motor home or 5th wheel. They may exist but in ten years of full timing I haven't seen one.
People do manage to spend winter in some pretty cold areas but it takes a lot of preparation and I wouldn't enjoy it myself. Some people do however.


----------



## LEN (Jun 13, 2012)

A MH with Aua-hot or the like would be as close to a 4-season as you will get as it will keep the bays from freezing. I have friends who have wintered in snow-cold temps with even a regular furnace and have been comfortable so it can be done.

LEN


----------



## Clay L (Jun 13, 2012)

Many (most?) gassers also heat the tanks using hot air from the furnace. With them you can add a Extend a Stay Tee or the like so an external tank can be added. You can either get a 40 pound tank that you can take to have filled or in some cases have a large tank set nearby that the propane company keeps full.  That way you don't have to move the motor home to fill up with propane.

As I understand it AquaHot systems use diesel from the motor home tank and you would have to move the motor home to fill up the fuel tank. That might be a pain to do depending on how long it takes to use up the available diesel.


----------



## LEN (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is an example of what I would be looking for. Lots of towing power and all yhe amenities for full time comfort.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/diesel/2004-Country-Coach-Allure-21132.htm

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamnof I have an 2003 Fleetwood Southwind for sale. It has a gas engine, 8.1  workhourse, 35k miles with 3 slides, plenty of room. It is 36'. PM me if you like more info.


----------



## 4Travelor (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with Len and Clay about no true 4 season motor home but buying one with Aqua hot or Hydronic heating might be best if your stay is in a prolonged colder climate.  In your case never knowing where you next assignment will be these Diesel diesel/electric heating units would be best, however, these units need a bit more maintenance to avoid problems versus the propane heater units. 

Suggestions to focus on some of the better built and well maintained used coaches previously mentioned here as best alternative in the class A class and would add, as an owner and partial to, you also looking at a used Foretravel.

Tony
1999 Foretravel, 36'
2007 Malibu Toad


----------



## vanole (Jun 17, 2012)

I would double what 4Travelor said that if you could find a used Foretravel give it serious consideration.  They are built to last.  I was in a 97 Foretravel this past winter down in Florida that put my 07 Dynasty to shame.  Had serious motorhome envy after I went back to my rig.  Not too long ago I seen a 03 Bluebird for sale at one of the Large Texas RV dealers lots while gooding around on the computer.

I have aqua hot and it is pretty nice.  Learn how to to the maintenance on that yourself its not difficult.  System can be finnicky if you don't keep it maintained.

Jeff


----------



## Adamnof (Jun 25, 2012)

So my FJ says that it's not to be towed four down. I am assuming that also means that I shouldn't put it on a dolly, and just get a light trailer to haul it?  The trailer will make the tow weight closer to 6500 lbs, how bad would it be to tow that much behind a gas engine?  With an extra trailer and having to hook on and load and unload an extra vehicle, will that be tough for one guy to do alone? Or am I now getting to the point where I should just trade in my vehicles and buy a truck and a 5th wheel trailer?

Those Foretravels look great but really starting to get out of my budget there...


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know I can't tow my Tundra, that is why I bought a Saturn. If the FJ is front wheel drive ( I doubt it is) you could tow on a dolly. I have had both a TT and now a MH. I prefer the MH much easier to set up and mention by Len. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2012)

Most gasser are rated to tow 5000K so you need to check your manual to see what youre is rated.  The hitch should also have rated weight tow on it.


----------



## Adamnof (Jul 14, 2012)

just wanted to thank everyone for their input into my search.  after weighing all the options, i decided that for my first RV I would make a bit smaller investment and test the waters.  once winter comes i may regret my decision if i end up in colder climes.  I bought a 2002 Georgie Boy 34' Cruise Master off of a family friend so that i know it was well cared for.  my vehicle owners manuals said they could not be towed so i got a trailer and am carrying around my mustang instead of the FJ to save on weight, since the RV is a gasser.  Ive only been in her for a few days, but am lovin it so far! 
thanks again


----------



## LEN (Jul 14, 2012)

Great to hear keep us updated and if you have question we're here.

LEN


----------



## Adamnof (Jul 15, 2012)

ok so i do  have a few more questions, about the rules of the road for a rig like this... Do I have to follow the posted requirements for trucks? as in speed limits and lane restrictions?  What sort of highway courtesies should i know about that car drivers may not know?  What about seat belts and kids and car seats?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I follow the same rules as if I was driving my car or truck. Other drivers will show you respect if you show them the same. As for as tractor trailers goes, just give them the right away. I have notice when they are passing they seem to draw you to them, so I move over to the right as for as I can and let them go. Good luck.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 16, 2012)

On some right turns you may have to swing into the left lane so watch out for a car pulling up on your right even though you have your right blinker on.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 17, 2012)

RV's go by the same rules of the road as passenger cars.  As far as I know, no state requires RV's to pull into truck weigh stations or obey the restricted lane use rules you find around some cities.  I try to keep up with the majority when driving on multi-lane highways and generally travel in the center lane if possible.  If I can't keep up, such as going uphill or in a lot of stop-and-go traffic, I get in the right hand lane and let the speed demons blaze on by.  The only time this gets tricky is when you end up in a "RIGHT LANE EXIT ONLY" lane and have to merge over into traffic.


----------



## RanCarr (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't seen one person recommend a Class-C which would save him money and fit what he asked for.  And he can tow a small car with it. A Class-C with one slide would be ideal for a single male who many have overnight company at times or a beer buddy or two over to watch some sporting event.  A C-C is easier to maneuver and even a medium to larger size one will fit just about any campsite he comes across.  I honestly feel he should look at and price BOTH before he decides.


----------



## rkhusker (Aug 5, 2012)

what about MPG between gasser and diesel?  i talked to a diesel rv owner and he told me not to believe the dealers that diesel rv get better mileage.  what are your thoughts?  what is good MPG?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I have a gasser and I average about 7.5 to 8 mpg, and this is on how fast I am going. At 55-60 mph I get better mpg. Now having said that, a diesel does get better even at faster mph. Diesel are built to run, not to sit still, but the cost is more when it time for maintainace.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2012)

All depends on the size of the diesel MH and the engine.  Driving habits also determin MPG.  Same size diesel MH as a gasser will get better MPG but I would not buy a diesel just based on MPG.


----------



## rkhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks for info.


----------

